# For the Love of Octopuses



## Cat's Cradle (Dec 4, 2021)

Two YouTube videos - first, an octopus hurrying along (basically running!):






Next, an octopus changes colors while it sleeps; the person studying it suggests this may be an indication that octopuses can dream while they sleep:






Amazing beings, octopuses.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 4, 2021)

A few years back, I saw a documentary that showed, although quite short lived, they were very intelligent creatures. I vowed (and still stick by that vow) never to eat octopus again. I agree…amazing creatures.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 4, 2021)

Saw a documentary where they learnt to open a screw top jar to get at food. Amazing animals.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Dec 4, 2021)

It's amazing that they can open jars.
I could watch the rushing cycle of color changes sweeping their bodies for ages - what an alien (compared to us), and thrilling thing to see. That they can change the texture of their skin, too... wow.

(I'm a vegetarian, so cephalopods are safe from me; should they ever discover that carrots and oats dream, I'll be in trouble.)


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 4, 2021)

Cat's Cradle said:


> should they ever discover that carrots and oats dream, I'll be in trouble.


Could it be that our entire universe is a nightmare being had by a yam?


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Dec 4, 2021)

Yammit, that could be it!


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 4, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> Could it be that our entire universe is a nightmare being had by a yam?



Hence: "I think therefore I yam."


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Dec 4, 2021)

'Yammon', as the _root _of all evil?


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Dec 4, 2021)

As Popeye would say "I yam what I yam, and that's all that I yam."


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 4, 2021)

This is all getting worryingly believable. I didn't even know why I went with "yam", but now I realise I was merely acting under the Great Yam's subconscious desire to show itself that it's dreaming and break it out of its nightmare. I fear I may have doomed us all to non-existence.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 4, 2021)

Well, if you will keep yammering on about it....


----------



## Wayne Mack (Dec 4, 2021)

Why add to the stress of the holidays? We are living inside the great yam, planting, cultivating, growing smaller yams. Now, I must consider the consequences of eating yams and of my yam being eaten. Do giant marshmallows exist outside the great yam?


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Dec 4, 2021)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> As Popeye would say "I yam what I yam, and that's all that I yam."
> View attachment 84429


As the burning bush said to Moses...


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 18, 2021)

mosaix said:


> Saw a documentary where they learnt to open a screw top jar to get at food. Amazing animals.



The poor crab inside the jar never had a chance. 


The series *The Future is Wild* projected Octopuses to potentially  evolve to become  the next dominate life form on planet Earth after mankind.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Dec 18, 2021)

The title made me wonder about the correct plural of octopus (I had thought it to be octopi). Here is the Merriam-Webster explanation, The Many Plurals of 'Octopus'

Buried in this discussion, though, was one line that really threw me, "This state of affairs is not so much the fault of the English language as it is of the people who speak it ...."


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 18, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> Could it be that our entire universe is a nightmare being had by a yam?



Are the yams still screaming, Clarice?


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 18, 2021)

Wayne Mack said:


> The title made me wonder about the correct plural of octopus


All you have to know is that those who are most opposed to an octopus are the antipodes....


----------



## Wayne Mack (Dec 18, 2021)

Ursa major said:


> All you have to know is that those who are most opposed to an octopus are the antipodes....


So, an antipode is one who won't eat octopi?


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Dec 18, 2021)

Can't beat a bit of octopie


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2021)

I love watch nature documentary's about Octopuses . They're  fascinating to watch.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 20, 2021)

And then there is this...








						The world's first octopus farm - should it go ahead?
					

The world’s first commercial octopus farm is closer to becoming reality - but scientists are up in arms.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 20, 2021)

An emphatic no to that.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 20, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> And then there is this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should not be allowed !


----------

